# Alfine Hub Schematic



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone have or know where to locate a drawing/schematic of an Alfine hube that has measurements? I'm deep into a cruiser project and want to use an Alfine IGH, my issue is the rear tire is 4.25 inches wide so I'm looking at chain/tire clearance. At the very least if someone can tell me the chainline measurement from center that would be stellar. Thanks


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

The first place you should look is Shimano's web site. Crazy, right?
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...ts/0/alfine/product.-code-SG-S500.-type-.html

42mm.

You're going to have to have a theoretical 165mm spaced rear (or an actual 165mm) with offset stays like the Pugsley to pull it off.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

HA! I looked at all the drawings on the website but overlooked the obvious! Thanks.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Can an Alfine hub be spaced to 165mm?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Need a source for the axle, stock one isn't long enough for much over 135mm. Not sure how specific the axle is to Alfine. Some IGH have non-standard axles.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

pursuiter said:


> Need a source for the axle, stock one isn't long enough for much over 135mm. Not sure how specific the axle is to Alfine. Some IGH have non-standard axles.


Yes, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Please disregard my question - wouldn't work right... chainline or brake mount would be really jacked. Duh.


Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

in the diagram they show only:
Hub Axle Unit (Axle Length 187mm)

It's an assembly with sun gears on it, I suspect it is a specific IGH axle, that's why it needs special washers to prevent rotation.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Margaritaman said:


> Anyone have or know where to locate a drawing/schematic of an Alfine hube that has measurements? I'm deep into a cruiser project and want to use an Alfine IGH, my issue is the rear tire is 4.25 inches wide so I'm looking at chain/tire clearance. At the very least if someone can tell me the chainline measurement from center that would be stellar. Thanks


Also keep in mind that some of the IGH cogs are dished, so they can be run dished in or out. I believe they are dished 3.1mm. So if the 42mm chainline is correct, with the cog dished outwards, you would get a 45.1mm chainline. Still not enough to clear a 4.25" tire though!

How wide is a chain, like 10mm? So the inside of the chain would be at about 40mm. So it looks to me like in standard form it would clear about a 3" tire. I have seen pictures of Alfine hubs on Pugsleys, which use a 3.7" tire. But of course the Pugsley uses some funkey offset chain/seatstay design. That might be a good place to start looking if you are doing a custom frame. Otherwise it looks like you will limited to a 3" tire.

Mark


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

bikeny said:


> Also keep in mind that some of the IGH cogs are dished, so they can be run dished in or out. I believe they are dished 3.1mm. So if the 42mm chainline is correct, with the cog dished outwards, you would get a 45.1mm chainline....


For Alfine/Nexus it's a 2mm dished cog centered around 45mm, flip it in, CL=43mm, flip it out, CL=47mm. If you could find a non-dished cog, the chainline would be 45mm.


----------

